# LIGRC Hunt Tests



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

The Long Island Golden Retriever Club is having hunt tests on Oct. 21 and 22. You will get good birds, we have terrific gunners. Also experience Fall on Long Island.

Enter on Entry Express.​


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

The tests are open for entry on Entry Express and close in early October.  

A block of rooms is reserved at dog friendly La Quinta in Islip for $141 +tax per night. To get this rate you must make your hotel reservations by September 29.


----------

